# Celebrating 1 week



## JaxxGTA (30/11/14)

To all the ex-smoking veteran vapers here, you may have already forgotten your first analog free week. But I am proud to say I want to celebrate mine and even though I had 2 full packs of smokes in a draw, I resisted the urge to have even 1 of them. I don't think it would've been possible without vaping. I have been using my Evod kit and it has served me well so far. I only ordered 3 different juices together with my starter kit though and I have been alternating between a 16mg coffee flavoured one and 18mg "555". The other flavour is Hangseng 12mg RY4 and I didn't like it much but I have a feeling that the Hangseng juices are not great. 

So the vaping bug has already bitten and along with another 5 juices to try, I ordered a Nautilus Mini after reading good things about it here. I haven't decided on a battery yet but will probably just get a Vision Spinner or Evod Twist. I would love an MVP or something similar but my budget is not quite up there right now. Of course I might just buy myself a Xmas present though!

Anyway thanks for all the great info I have read and things I have learnt from this forum already. I look forward to my 1 year celebration!!

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 6


----------



## Dubz (30/11/14)

Well done  the hard part is over now. Just a recommendation from me would be to purchase an Eleaf iStick instead of a vision spinner or evod twist

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## RATZ (30/11/14)

Congrats on your first week. Don't worry you will be a 'veteran' in no time.

I totally agree on getting the iStick. It is awesome. My vision spinner and MVP have now been relegated to backup status. They are all fantastic devices though. I love the evod too. They are totally underrated in my book and still get some love from me.


----------



## hands (30/11/14)

well done. the evod also got me off smokes and it will always have a special place in my vaping hart. i agree that they are underrated tanks.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## DoubleD (30/11/14)

Thats awesome @JaxxGTA , congrats. I can totally relate to you, It only gets better from here on out


----------



## free3dom (30/11/14)

Well done...now the fun begins

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre (30/11/14)

That first week is absolutely something to celebrate about. A huge congrats and happy vaping.


----------



## Eti1 (30/11/14)

Congratulations on your first stink-free week. It is a major achievement! 

The Evods got me off cigarettes too, I still keep a few of the little monsters around for tasting flavours. In fact MVP + Evod is probably my favourite combo. Would have to agree with previous posters about the Istick, it's a versatile little monster. Vape on!


----------



## Marzuq (30/11/14)

I remember that week. Awesome feeling knowing you could have but didn't. Well done


----------



## Raslin (30/11/14)

Reading your post reminded me about my first week. Its a great feeling and with the help of these folk on the forum I have gone four months without a stinky. Well done and l look forward to chatting to you on the forum in the months to come. I would also recommend the istick, and then the MPV 3 when it arrives...


----------



## Daniel (30/11/14)

Congrats! Man everywhere I'm hearing good things about the iStick seems I just need to get one and get it done ...

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Cat (30/11/14)

JaxxGTA said:


> So the vaping bug has already bitten and along with another 5 juices to try, I ordered a Nautilus Mini after reading good things about it here. I haven't decided on a battery yet but will probably just get a Vision Spinner or Evod Twist. I would love an MVP or something similar but my budget is not quite up there right now. Of course I might just buy myself a Xmas present though!



Don't waste money on vv (variable voltage.) Get MVP, the battery lasts all day and you can charge it overnight, and the vw (variable Watts) is helpful, you set the Watts and the MVP adjusts the volts accordingly - according to the coil resistance and the Watts you set.


----------



## Silver (1/12/14)

JaxxGTA said:


> To all the ex-smoking veteran vapers here, you may have already forgotten your first analog free week. But I am proud to say I want to celebrate mine and even though I had 2 full packs of smokes in a draw, I resisted the urge to have even 1 of them. I don't think it would've been possible without vaping. I have been using my Evod kit and it has served me well so far. I only ordered 3 different juices together with my starter kit though and I have been alternating between a 16mg coffee flavoured one and 18mg "555". The other flavour is Hangseng 12mg RY4 and I didn't like it much but I have a feeling that the Hangseng juices are not great.
> 
> So the vaping bug has already bitten and along with another 5 juices to try, I ordered a Nautilus Mini after reading good things about it here. I haven't decided on a battery yet but will probably just get a Vision Spinner or Evod Twist. I would love an MVP or something similar but my budget is not quite up there right now. Of course I might just buy myself a Xmas present though!
> 
> Anyway thanks for all the great info I have read and things I have learnt from this forum already. I look forward to my 1 year celebration!!



Congrats on the week without analogs @JaxxGTA 
Superb achievement and something to be very proud of!

Vaping for the win indeed!

I love the Evod. I have a trusty little Evod1 that I use regularly. It came with me on holiday now too. Love the flavour it produces on some of the fruity vapes. 

I would suggest something capable of 15 Watts for the Nautilus Mini. Its a wonderful tank. Without the right battery, you will not be doing it justice. 

All the best


----------



## JaxxGTA (1/12/14)

Thanks everyone for all the encouragement and advice about batteries. So it looks like the iStick will be my Xmas present to myself then. I had a look at it online and it does look like a nice bit of kit. 

To anyone reading my post who is yet to stop cigarettes, I just want to say that it really wasn't as difficult as I thought it would be after smoking a pack a day. Vaping gives you the nicotine your body craves and whole ritual of lighting up gets replaced by the ritual of charging batteries, choosing a flavour and filling up your tank with juice, the mechanical assembly of your kit and then marvelling at the electronic wizardry of everything working together to give you a satisfying vape! Then straight away getting online to check out what bit of hardware and juice you will be buying next!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Achmat89 (1/12/14)

Congrats, keep it up and keep strong!

I remember my 1st week, was abit shitty as it was the month of ramadaan(fast), coughed up all the tar and nicotine from the cigs, but after that week i could breathe better, taste better and smell better!
Best decision of my life so far..


----------



## Paulie (1/12/14)

congrats its certainly worth celebrating the fact you kicked that stinky habit


----------



## ESH (1/12/14)

Well done, keep it up and celebrate your 1 month stinky free.


----------



## Yiannaki (1/12/14)

JaxxGTA said:


> To all the ex-smoking veteran vapers here, you may have already forgotten your first analog free week. But I am proud to say I want to celebrate mine and even though I had 2 full packs of smokes in a draw, I resisted the urge to have even 1 of them. I don't think it would've been possible without vaping. I have been using my Evod kit and it has served me well so far. I only ordered 3 different juices together with my starter kit though and I have been alternating between a 16mg coffee flavoured one and 18mg "555". The other flavour is Hangseng 12mg RY4 and I didn't like it much but I have a feeling that the Hangseng juices are not great.
> 
> So the vaping bug has already bitten and along with another 5 juices to try, I ordered a Nautilus Mini after reading good things about it here. I haven't decided on a battery yet but will probably just get a Vision Spinner or Evod Twist. I would love an MVP or something similar but my budget is not quite up there right now. Of course I might just buy myself a Xmas present though!
> 
> Anyway thanks for all the great info I have read and things I have learnt from this forum already. I look forward to my 1 year celebration!!



Congrats @JaxxGTA on your 1 week milestone! 

The first week (at least for me) is the most difficult. Things will only get easier now  Keep it up bud and keep us posted on your progress!


----------



## WHITELABEL (1/12/14)

JaxxGTA said:


> To all the ex-smoking veteran vapers here, you may have already forgotten your first analog free week. But I am proud to say I want to celebrate mine and even though I had 2 full packs of smokes in a draw, I resisted the urge to have even 1 of them. I don't think it would've been possible without vaping. I have been using my Evod kit and it has served me well so far. I only ordered 3 different juices together with my starter kit though and I have been alternating between a 16mg coffee flavoured one and 18mg "555". The other flavour is Hangseng 12mg RY4 and I didn't like it much but I have a feeling that the Hangseng juices are not great.
> 
> So the vaping bug has already bitten and along with another 5 juices to try, I ordered a Nautilus Mini after reading good things about it here. I haven't decided on a battery yet but will probably just get a Vision Spinner or Evod Twist. I would love an MVP or something similar but my budget is not quite up there right now. Of course I might just buy myself a Xmas present though!
> 
> Anyway thanks for all the great info I have read and things I have learnt from this forum already. I look forward to my 1 year celebration!!


Grats dude. I'm just over a month in so know exactly what you mean. Best feeling ever. Nautilus mini and istick is an awesome combo, don't think you can go wrong with that setup.


----------



## Silver (1/12/14)

JaxxGTA said:


> Thanks everyone for all the encouragement and advice about batteries. So it looks like the iStick will be my Xmas present to myself then. I had a look at it online and it does look like a nice bit of kit.
> 
> To anyone reading my post who is yet to stop cigarettes, I just want to say that it really wasn't as difficult as I thought it would be after smoking a pack a day. Vaping gives you the nicotine your body craves and whole ritual of lighting up gets replaced by the ritual of charging batteries, choosing a flavour and filling up your tank with juice, the mechanical assembly of your kit and then marvelling at the electronic wizardry of everything working together to give you a satisfying vape! Then straight away getting online to check out what bit of hardware and juice you will be buying next!



You summed it up so well @JaxxGTA 
Way to go!


----------



## Alex (1/12/14)

Very well done @JaxxGTA 

Your post reminded me of my first week, with very similar experiences, I still have my 2 packs of smokes here at my desk btw. Kept them as a reminder.

I just wanted to congratulate you, and wish you many more smoke free weeks ahead.


----------

